
Simple Apple security hack: if you have an iPhone and MacBook, look away - christefano
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/02/26/simple-apple-security-hack-if-you-have-an-iphone-and-macbook-look-away-now/#6e49f03b2321
======
eitland
I like their suggestions to:

\- make clipboard access a separate privilege for an app

\- except when the user actively pastes something

This should allow existing apps that has legitimate reasons for accessing the
clipboard to continue to work (only they need to ask for clipboard access
once) and allow all normal user workflows to continue working.

(I'd also like a separate Network Access privilege for apps. There's
absolutely no reason why for example a simple calculator app should need
network access.)

~~~
cynix
> I'd also like a separate Network Access privilege for apps. There's
> absolutely no reason why for example a simple calculator app should need
> network access.

This is already available on iOS devices sold in mainland China. They just
need to enable this feature for the rest of the world.

